# milwaukee m18



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi I'm just wondering what you guys think of the newer Milwaukee M18 stuff out I just bought the M18 hackzall from Ferguson someone stole my 18v bosch of of my van thinking about getting the brushless drill and impact


----------



## j.e.s-co (Apr 10, 2014)

the new fuel stuff is great. i can get through a whole day of drilling and cleaning fittings with the m18 fuel drill.


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

I've bought into Milwaukee for all the power tools I use on a daily basis and the competition has nothing on run time. I don't own any brushless tools but I don't have a need for them yet cause all my tools are still under the 5 year warranty. We a have factory Milwaukee service center in mass and when I bring a broken tool in there's no questions asked about what happened to it. The turn around is about 7 working days which I think is great for a repair. I just bought the sub compact band saw which I questioned its performance but I'm working in crawl spaces running new dhw and recirc lines on racks and it's made all my cuts a breeze and eliminates a cord and 4 other potential tools to drag around in there.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

love mine


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

My m18 sawzall lasted me three years, everyday I use it and abuse it. The tools are great 

I do a lot of service and lately I've been finding more use for the m12 smaller tools for tighter spaces


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Our boss bought 4 sets of the hammer drill and impact driver for 3 of our work trucks about a year ago. Two heating and one electrical. The run time was a little longer than my Dewalt(nicad), however after a few weeks use the rubber around the casings were coming off. Here we are a year later and all that's left is the impacts. Unfortunately no tools seem to last any more. The heating guys biggest bit in the drill was 1" speedbore. They have the sawzall aswell, in not sure what to think of it. If it weren't for the run time I'd hate it. Just my preference. I'm oing to be bashed for saying I prefer Dewalt but I've had good luck with them.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dewalt fan as well with cordless. Milwaukee on corded tools.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Milwaukee battery tools suck


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got my first M18 tools 5 years ago and they've been good to me. The fuel gauge on the batteries is very helpful to check before you crawl under a house or in an attic. As my tools age out of the warranty period, I will replace them with more Milwaukee tools. 

The 5 year warranty comes with a fast turnaround from the service centers, one of which is very close to me. Ridgid tools may have lifetime warranty but they only send out warranty parts once a month, not that helpful fr a frequently used tool.

The pricing has been lower than Dewalt tools for years though the 20V stuff is pretty cool.

Pricing vs. Makita is very close but Milwaukee has some specialty tools that don't exist in Makita's lineup. Something to consider in our line of work. 

I also like the combo chargers that handle the 12/18v batteries, helps keep things simple in my van.

For corded tools, a have a mixture of brands, picking the best tool for my needs and budget.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I can only speak for the Milwaukee 12v, but I have had a few, and they all gave be issues. Maybe there 18v line is better


----------

